# Tree Crew Leader- Ft. Lauderdale, FL



## senones (Sep 8, 2009)

We are currently looking for an experienced Tree Crew Leader for our Ft. Lauderdale location. We do Commercial Tree Care for Class A properties. Must be able to prune palms. All work performed to ANSI Standards. CDL is a must! ISA Certification, EHAP, First aid/ CPR, bilingual, and a knowledge of ANSI Standards all preferred.
We are a well established company with a rapidly expanding client base. We offer full time, year round work with plenty of room to advance your career. ISA Board Certified Master Arborist, Certified Arborists, Tree Worker/ Climber Specialists on staff. We offer well maintained equipment and competitive pay. We are simply looking for a Professional. If you don't mind working at the beach from time to time, give us a call.

Please call 954.309.6348 or fax resume to 954.472.4098


----------



## Brutis (Sep 8, 2009)

*Resume cover letter*

Houston, TX 
77011
Phone: (832) 441 8826 
E-mail: [email protected]


*Roger M. Maciel*


*Summary of qualifications:*

Skills include various methods of Notching, Strategic Removal and Felling. 
Dr. Alex Shigo Pruning and Collar cuts. Crown reduction, Lateral trimming, Skirting. Class 1 and 2 Thinning & dead wooding. Roping Rigging, Snatch block, False crotch, Winching. Professional chainsaw and equipment maintenance. Cabling, Fertilization, Diagnosis, treatment, and prevention of tree diseases, and the control of pests.

*Career experience: * 

2002-2008 *Roger’s Tree Services * Mena, Hot Springs Ar. 
Owner

Complete tree care 
Managed pay roll - Adds & Insurance 
Bidding and Estimations on jobs 
Daily maintenance on all equipment 
Bucket truck and stump grinding 


1997-2001 *West tree service* Mena, Arkansas

A – Climber

High Climber, E.H.A.P certified 
Operate Bucket trucks / High Ranger / Versa Lift 
Trained newly Employed climbers 
Areal rescue CPR and first aid 
Chainsaws and small Engines expert 
Weekly bucket truck lube & Maintenance 



1992-1996 *Davey Tree * Santa Cruz, California

Climber/Ground man

Climbing – dragging and chipping brush 
Rope man 
Traffic control 
Maintenance on all equipment 


*Objective:* 

To put my expansive knowledge of tree care, safety, and public relations to use in order to produce the highest quality professional working environment.





*ATTN: Recruiting Manager:*


I am submitting my resume for your perusal. I am very interested in a position with your company; I believe my experience makes me an ideal candidate for this growing and competitive field.

I am sending this letter with my resume attached for the positions offered. I am very interested in advancing to a salary position. I believe I am ready to take the necessary steps to grow into a long-term career with a good company like the Brickman Group.

While working with many different residential and commercial tree companies I was exposed to a variety of different types and styles of Arbor care. I have worked in the Landscaping and the Tree industry in one form or another, most of my life. I have worked on projects including forestry where I had hand climbed miles of transmission lines for power companies. I am also bilingual and able to communicate to a Hispanic crew in order to get the job done safely and in a timely manner. I have trained many men in safety, climbing and Arial rescue. References made available upon request.

I am accustomed to a fast-paced environment where deadlines are a priority and handling multiple jobs simultaneously is the norm. I approach my work with a strong sense of urgency, working well with others, under pressure. I look forward to meeting with you personally so that we may discuss in greater detail how my expertise would best meet the needs of your organization. In the interim, thank you for your consideration, and forthcoming response.

You may contact me at 832-441-8826


Sincerely,

Roger M. Maciel


----------



## senones (Sep 30, 2009)

positions still available!


----------

